# Wireing by code



## nick114920 (Sep 24, 2007)

If i run a #12 wire from a 20 amp breaker to a gfci in a bathroom... can i use #14 wire after that to a switch then to lights with out burning the house down?????


----------



## goose134 (Oct 10, 2007)

If the overcurrent device is a 20 Amp, then no. And if your bathroom GFI is to code, then it will be a 20A.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

You should really consider hiring competent help here Nick.
bathroom electrical

Judging from these 2 posts, it will only expedite the job for you.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I understand.
He's got a thing for #14.
I got a thing for Michelle Pfeiffer.:thumbup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

neolitic said:


> I got a thing for Michelle Pfeiffer.:thumbup:


...and Goldie Hawn :thumbsup:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

The difference in wire size will not burn the house down but it is not much more of an effort to use the proper wire.


You got some #14 left over or something? It's good to recycle but do it another way.


----------



## nick114920 (Sep 24, 2007)

yes actually... i got a ton of #14 wire left over from a huge lighting project... hahaha... So far this is what i gathered... i can use a 20 amp breaker and hook up lights and GFCIs to it but can not use #14..... what about the wires in my light fixtures??? they do not look even close to as think as 14??? wouldnt these wires burn my house down???? hahaha


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

nick114920 said:


> what about the wires in my light fixtures??? they do not look even close to as think as 14??? wouldnt these wires burn my house down???? hahaha





nick114920 said:


> I am 24... I remodel houses and never spent a day in school for it... I kinda learn as i go and if i dont know things i come to places like this to find out... with that said... anyone have any useful information??? Or should i say... do any of you licensed guys even know what im talking about???


I think that says it all.

You come here looking for advice/help/suggestions..and then **** on those offering their advice/help/suggestions.


Good luck - you're gonna need a lot of it.


----------



## nick114920 (Sep 24, 2007)

Mr Pro Pie eater over here wants to just comment on all my posts... how are you posting so fast?? Arnt you busy with donuts at the moment??


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

At the ripe old age of 24, with untold hours on the job site - after having failed out of vo-tech....why ask for code help?


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

what is it with kids in this industry today? ignorant and proud of it...


----------



## nick114920 (Sep 24, 2007)

right!!!


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

son...you need more than anyone on this board can possibly give you...you may want to start with a clue...and move on from there...


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mahlere said:


> ...you may want to start with a clue...


We tried that approach already: #*24*


----------



## GSE (Aug 24, 2007)

220/221 said:


> The difference in wire size will not burn the house down but it is not much more of an effort to use the proper wire.
> 
> 
> You got some #14 left over or something? It's good to recycle but do it another way.


Now isn't that intresting! The testing labs, wasted their time, running breakdown tests.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Looks like were dealing with another youngster who's been around the world , (I think i found a picture of who were dealing with.)


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

He has three years experience working with his Daddy.

Dave


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

nick114920 said:


> what about the wires in my light fixtures??? they do not look even close to as think as 14??? wouldnt these wires burn my house down???? hahaha


See 402.6


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

L. B. Condulet said:


> See 402.6


do you think he knows what a code book looks like? let alone where to find one or how to read it...


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

GSE said:


> Now isn't that intresting! The testing labs, wasted their time, running breakdown tests.


 
Did I say that?


Did the testing labs say that 20 amps on #14 will catch fire?


I didn't think so.:thumbsup:


----------

